# Dubai VS Singapore



## vivaciouswacky

All of you are well aware of the fact that both these cities are usually compared ! Which do you think is better?


----------



## dizzyizzy

Define 'better' 

Singapore is such an amazing place, but is expensive to live there. If I was offered a job in Singapore on a salary that would guarantee me a similar lifestyle to what I have in Dubai, I'd pack my bags immediately


----------



## TallyHo

Singapore:

More art and history.
Better food.
More expensive.
Greener.
Wetter.
More humid.
Closer to amazing Southeast Asian beaches via cheap Air Asia flights. 
Better public transportation.

Dubai:
Better weather 8 months of the year.
Slightly cheaper.
More recreational and outdoor activities. 
Close to a wide range of travel destinations.

They're two cities that are both easy and difficult to compare. It all comes down to your personal preferences. On the whole I'd prefer Singapore due to the greeness and that I prefer Asian food over Middle Eastern food, but the year-round humidity of Singapore is possibly more tiresome than suffering 3-4 months of extreme heat in Dubai. Singapore is a small island state which means it's not so easy to go on last minute camping or hiking trips as you can in the UAE. 



vivaciouswacky said:


> All of you are well aware of the fact that both these cities are usually compared ! Which do you think is better?


----------



## teuchter

TallyHo said:


> Singapore:
> 
> More art and history.
> Better food.
> More expensive.
> Greener.
> Wetter.
> More humid.
> Closer to amazing Southeast Asian beaches via cheap Air Asia flights.
> Better public transportation.
> 
> Dubai:
> Better weather 8 months of the year.
> Slightly cheaper.
> More recreational and outdoor activities.
> Close to a wide range of travel destinations.
> 
> They're two cities that are both easy and difficult to compare. It all comes down to your personal preferences. On the whole I'd prefer Singapore due to the greeness and that I prefer Asian food over Middle Eastern food, but the year-round humidity of Singapore is possibly more tiresome than suffering 3-4 months of extreme heat in Dubai. Singapore is a small island state which means it's not so easy to go on last minute camping or hiking trips as you can in the UAE.


...but then, Malaysia and all it has to offer is but a short drive away 

I agree with most of the points you list, and would also add:

- cars are hideously expensive in Singapore (= most expensive in the world, when you factor in the 'Certificate of Entitlement'), as opposed to tax-free in Dubai. Plus, petrol is much cheaper in Dubai.

- no income tax in Dubai, whereas in Singapore you must pay (although at a far lower rate than in the West).

- Singapore has an automatic death penalty for drug traffickers, whereas in Dubai it usually entails a lengthy jail sentence followed by deportation.

- I would also opine that Singapore is more 'family-friendly' than Dubai.

teuchter


----------



## rsinner

teuchter said:


> - Singapore has an automatic death penalty for drug traffickers, whereas in Dubai it usually entails a lengthy jail sentence followed by deportation.


Obviously this is the most important difference that the OP or anyone else would be interested in


----------



## teuchter

rsinner said:


> Obviously this is the most important difference that the OP or anyone else would be interested in


Obviously 

teuchter


----------



## indoMLA

If all things were equal (meaning you could live a similar lifestyle), then Singapore in a heartbeat.


----------



## teuchter

indoMLA said:


> If all things were equal (meaning you could live a similar lifestyle), then Singapore in a heartbeat.


Agreed!

teuchter


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Depends on your purpose. Overall Singapore beats Dubai hands down for the following reason: There is no hardship in Singapore whereas in the UAE there is. The HDI index in Singapore is pretty high. I have been there and felt the "index" 

If you want to save some more perhaps UAE is best.


----------



## kristina19

Well, both have their own beauty and people have different choices singapore is more popular because it is a main port and surrounded with sea and people from all over the world visit here but dubai have different beauty an culture and its hard to chose whuch one is better.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

I lived in dubai for a few years and have spent a lot of time in singapore and have plenty of expat friends living there. 

I'd say overall singapore beats dubai hands down. Yes there is tax and cars are very expensive in singapore. I'd say rents are somewhere between what they were in dubai at the '08 height and what they are now. Lower than HK and probably London or Sydney. 

Fact is singapore is a western orientated place in the sense it's clear what you can and can't do (there's a good legal system) and you can make a permanent home there i.e. get residency if you stay long enough. 

It also has a proper and very efficient public transport system and cheap, easy flights (eg air asia) to get away for the weekend. In Dubai too often it's driving/taxis and v expensive emirates flights to get away (unless you want to go to one of the limited fly Dubai or air Arabia destinations where flights can be reasonable). 

Another thing I like about Singapore is the you don't have to live in AC. Everywhere has AC but also opening windows and ceiling fans. 

I would move to singapapore tomorrow for a comparable job.


----------

